
EBay search not working, same thing happened this exact day last year - MrBra
https://community.ebay.com/t5/Technical-Issues/Search-not-working/m-p/25689114#M18153
======
vitd
It's fascinating to find issues like this. I do wonder if it's a coincidence
or something really is dying/changing on the same day each year and causing
search to stop? We're not quite to the 365/2th day of the year. Today is
apparently the 168th day, so it's not something obvious like that. (Like some
queue set up to hold 6 months of data, but assumes each month is 30 days, or
something dumb like that.)

Reminds me of the stories of servers dying every night at exactly 11PM and it
turns out it's the janitor unplugging it to plug in the vacuum cleaner.

~~~
DrScump
It's odd that it happened in a leap year, since this isn't even the same
ordinal number of days into the year as in the preceding 3 years.

